# New lens - Fun with Sammy



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures of all three boys in your life.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Woohoo! Great shots! That lens is def one of my favs.... I find when I use it, I don't get AS MANY pictures turn out nice ...but the ones that DO turn out, make it worth it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you got a new lens because we get to enjoy it too. You have a couple of great models to practice with.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Melissa - just looked at your blog and it seems you got a book that's on my wish list: PhotoDOGography. What do you think of it? Seems to fit with the theme of this thread.

I love my 50mm lens too. I would also like to add an 85mm. The shots come out so clear as you can see some these cute ones of Sam and Dill.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Wonderful shots.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fantastic shots and congrats on the new lens! And lucky for you guys that you have sun to work with too!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! Love these pictures, Marlene. Such great color.

You know, I love my Canon 20D but I think I like Nikon's colors better. And I don't know my lenses at all....working on that. What is a 50mm good for and what does it allow you to do?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Wow! Love these pictures, Marlene. Such great color.
> 
> You know, I love my Canon 20D but I think I like Nikon's colors better. And I don't know my lenses at all....working on that. What is a 50mm good for and what does it allow you to do?



It is a great lens for low lighting. I can take photos indoors, at night (no natural light coming in from the window), with no flash, when I set the camera to the appropriate settings for it. I've never been able to do that before with my other lenses! This lens can go down to a 1.4 aperture... my other lens can only go to a 3.5.. for those unfamiliar with what this means, it just means that the lens can open up really WIDE, letting in a lot of light.

It is a great portrait lens. Not so great for dog photography because there is no zoom, so in order to keep up with the moving dogs, I need to be on my feet doing all the zooming "manually" LOL but it's definitely a fun lens to learn and practice photography skills with.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are all really great shots. This one of Dill looking up at Jeff is so similar to one I have of Robbie looking up at my son, I love the expression, happy dogs - it's really moving for me.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Those are great! I'm jealous of your lens! Being able to take indoor shots without a flash would be so nice!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How fun! Those pictures look great. I am sure you are going to have a blast with that new lens, I am looking forward to seeing all the pics!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Melissa - just looked at your blog and it seems you got a book that's on my wish list: PhotoDOGography. What do you think of it? Seems to fit with the theme of this thread.
> 
> I love my 50mm lens too. I would also like to add an 85mm. The shots come out so clear as you can see some these cute ones of Sam and Dill.


I honestly could not tell you! My sister got it for me for Christmas - but with all of the schoolwork I have to do, reading that book is so low on my priority list unfortunately  It made for a good photo-op on Xmas morning though


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What great photos! Dogs are so photogenic, aren't they?


----------



## Dezpez (Sep 25, 2010)

Great photos of a beautiful dog! New photography equipment is the best!


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

great pics! watch out, prime lenses are addictive....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Borders had a half off sale this weekend and I bought Pet Photography 101--and the author raves about the Nikor 50 mm lens. Uses it in a lot of his photos. I have two lenses Nikor 35-55 and 55-200. I was considering getting the 35-300 but maybe will go with the 55 since the telephotos are heavy. The detail you are getting is excellent. Great pics.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful photos! 

What kind of camera do you have? We just got a Nikon D90 but I cannot figure out the correct settings for getting a sharp image, they all seem blurry to me!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Did you get the 1.4 or the 1.8?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

SunGold said:


> Beautiful photos!
> 
> What kind of camera do you have? We just got a Nikon D90 but I cannot figure out the correct settings for getting a sharp image, they all seem blurry to me!


I have a Nikon D40 which is a total entry level DSLR camera from Nikon. I'm dyyying to upgrade my camera body. 

You will figure things out with your camera, it just takes practice practice practice!! Have you taken a photography class or bought any books about it? It really helps to learn all the camera settings and photography skills to take a class and have "homework". 




Ian'sgran said:


> Did you get the 1.4 or the 1.8?


I got the f/1.4 version.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I think you're a natural with a camera, always like the pics you get




SunGold said:


> Beautiful photos!
> 
> What kind of camera do you have? We just got a Nikon D90 but I cannot figure out the correct settings for getting a sharp image, they all seem blurry to me!


the D90 works really well in sport mode


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Awww I love Sam and Dill!! They are so cute.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, what terrific pictures! Nice lens, nice subjects.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work Marlene!  Can't wait to see what else you create with that lens!

BTW, I have spent all morning searching for the best deal on a 'nifty fifty' for my Canon - I can't wait to buy one!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

LOOOOVE the "love" photos =)


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> I have a Nikon D40 which is a total entry level DSLR camera from Nikon. I'm dyyying to upgrade my camera body.
> 
> You will figure things out with your camera, it just takes practice practice practice!! Have you taken a photography class or bought any books about it? It really helps to learn all the camera settings and photography skills to take a class and have "homework".
> 
> ...


Does the autofocus work with the D40. That is what I have and I know the 1.8 autofocus does not work with the D40


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Melissa - just looked at your blog and it seems you got a book that's on my wish list: PhotoDOGography. What do you think of it? Seems to fit with the theme of this thread.
> 
> I love my 50mm lens too. I would also like to add an 85mm. The shots come out so clear as you can see some these cute ones of Sam and Dill.


Do you find a significant advantage in going with a prime lens (50mm or 85mm) as opposed to a zoom lens? I just never liked to carry around all those lenses. I also find having to change lenses frequently to be a pain in the butt....unless of course I'm doing some shooting where I know i'll only be using a 50mm lens or an 85mm lense etc etc


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Those pictures came out beautiful. I would have never considered getting that lens, but now, maybe.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> Does the autofocus work with the D40. That is what I have and I know the 1.8 autofocus does not work with the D40


Yes the 1.4 version does autofocus on the D40! 




ActionJackson said:


> Do you find a significant advantage in going with a prime lens (50mm or 85mm) as opposed to a zoom lens? I just never liked to carry around all those lenses. I also find having to change lenses frequently to be a pain in the butt....unless of course I'm doing some shooting where I know i'll only be using a 50mm lens or an 85mm lense etc etc


The main advantage of a prime lens is that it does muuuuch better in low lighting because of the large aperture it can take photos at. 

I do agree that in general I think having to carry around lenses and change them often is a pain in the butt, as well as not being able to zoom in and out without physically moving around. I have my 18-200mm lens that I've used pretty much exclusively until I got this lens. I plan to still use that lens for most of my dog photography.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Actually, if you use a 50mm lens on a camera body that doesn't have a full sized ccd sensor there is a magnification of 1.4 or 1.6 X. So on say a Canon body like a 20D or 40D or 7D a 50mm works out to a 70mm f1.4. 
Not too long ago I rented a Canon 50 1.2 and although it's soft wide open, and the depth of field is razor thin, it has a pleasing quality all it's own.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, I just saw your blog! Congrats on your new business, sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> Yes the 1.4 version does autofocus on the D40!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I wish I had the $ to lay out for one of those all-in-one lenses. One lense to carry.....plenty of room for zooming in/out....that is the way to go, much more practical. Unfortunately after getting a new camera, my budget is whittling away quickly LOL.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

WLR said:


> Actually, if you use a 50mm lens on a camera body that doesn't have a full sized ccd sensor there is a magnification of 1.4 or 1.6 X. So on say a Canon body like a 20D or 40D or 7D a 50mm works out to a 70mm f1.4.
> Not too long ago I rented a Canon 50 1.2 and although it's soft wide open, and the depth of field is razor thin, it has a pleasing quality all it's own.



This is true. If you wanted a true 50mm focal length, you really should buy a 35mm lens instead for a cropped sensor camera like the Nikon D40 and any non-professional camera.

It's been fun experimenting with the different apertures on this lens. I'm trying to find the balance between the depth of field I want with enough of the subject in clear focus.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Macro photography is my favorite - I love those realllly shallow depth of field like this one.

Taken with a 1982 Canon AE-1 on 35mm film


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

This one was taken my new DSLR Canon (doesn't come out so great when I post it here)


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Gosh, you guys are great. I went to the camera store and they told me that the f/1.4 would not autofocus on the D40. Then they didn't have any in the store either. So glad to know that it will. I think I might need a better camera store. Some info I saw online said it would and your personal experience is better anyway. I am a rank amateur photographer so easy is best for me.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Love the pictures! Enjoy the new lens, 1.4 is so much fun to play with, it takes a little practice but you can really get some creative shots with it.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> Gosh, you guys are great. I went to the camera store and they told me that the f/1.4 would not autofocus on the D40. Then they didn't have any in the store either. So glad to know that it will. I think I might need a better camera store. Some info I saw online said it would and your personal experience is better anyway. I am a rank amateur photographer so easy is best for me.


check out this site - helps to get you started slr photography guide sitemap


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

SunGold said:


> Beautiful photos!
> 
> What kind of camera do you have? We just got a Nikon D90 but I cannot figure out the correct settings for getting a sharp image, they all seem blurry to me!


D90 is a nice camera, if you are having trouble with blur it has to be either too slow of a shutter speed, not enough light or shaky hands.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

sameli102 said:


> D90 is a nice camera, if you are having trouble with blur it has to be either too slow of a shutter speed, not enough light or shaky hands.


Probably a combination of all 3.

Not enough light = camera selects a slow shutter speed to let more light in = camera shake if hand-holding camera. I have a steady hand, but there ain't no way I'm holding a camera steady for 15 or 30 seconds lol.

If you take your camera off of full auto mode, or use a flash, you should be good in the future.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> Gosh, you guys are great. I went to the camera store and they told me that the f/1.4 would not autofocus on the D40. Then they didn't have any in the store either. So glad to know that it will. I think I might need a better camera store. Some info I saw online said it would and your personal experience is better anyway. I am a rank amateur photographer so easy is best for me.



This is the exact lens I have and it does in fact auto focus on my D40.. hope that helps! You need to make sure it's the lens labeled AF-S.

2180 Nikon 50mm f/1.4G AF-S Auto Focus Nikkor Lens - with 5 Year U.S.A. Warranty


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

For Nikon set it to Shutter Priority (the manual tells you how) rule of thumb is to always choose a shutter speed AT LEAST the same # as the lens. For instance for a 50mm lens never use a shutter speed less than 50, but I like shutter speeds higher. The faster the speed the better chance of a sharp picture. If I'm trying to get an action shot I aim for as high as I can get with the light available.

If you are aiming for blurred backgrounds or low light photography try Aperature Priority and set it to the lowest# possible (some lenses will only go as low as 3.5 or higher. As in the case of Marlene's lens you can set it as low as 1.4 giving it a great blurred background and making the subject stand out nicely. When you are shooting with 1.4 you can't get too close to your subject or you will have trouble getting everything in focus, it's difficult to get a dogs eyes and nose in focus front on with 1.4 unless they are far enough away from you.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Your pictures are just beautiful and the ones with Jeff and Dillon are just so heartwarming/precious (I was ooh'ing and ahh'ing looking at them.) 
Sammy has so many beautiful hues of gold in his coat - he is definitely a beautiful model.

You've really got a keen eye and great talent!

Kim


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm sorry Marlene, I did not mean to hijack your thread, my last response was not directed at you, you obviously know how to use your equipment, I was just responding to someone that said they had blur issues. I've fought through all those blur problems and just wanted to offer any help to those struggling with new DSLR's.

You have gorgeous pictures here and it deserves to be bumped up for those that may have missed them. Keep posting more, I love to see 1.4 shots.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

sameli102 said:


> I'm sorry Marlene, I did not mean to hijack your thread, my last response was not directed at you, you obviously know how to use your equipment, I was just responding to someone that said they had blur issues. I've fought through all those blur problems and just wanted to offer any help to those struggling with new DSLR's.
> 
> You have gorgeous pictures here and it deserves to be bumped up for those that may have missed them. Keep posting more, I love to see 1.4 shots.



No worries! I'm always happy for a good discussion and learning session  

I'll be out of town through the weekend visiting family so no more photos of Sam & Dill for a little bit, but I will be getting some shots of my dad's Mini American Eskimo and his kitty


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! And that "love and admiration look" simply melts my heart.. Also love sammy's little tongue in that first pic


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

what F stop are you using?

3.3


----------

